
Android App Devs Find Clever Trick for Fooling Users into Installing Crapware - vezycash
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/mobile/android-app-devs-find-clever-trick-for-fooling-users-into-installing-their-crapware/
======
billwill
Thank you for the information. I hope Google play store will take this notice
and rectify it sooner.

